# Food saver as a degasser



## aylamarie (May 26, 2012)

www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B002FWIVCA/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all
By ant chance would this work to degas wine or at least do gallon jugs? Thanks in advance


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 26, 2012)

Personally i have the wine saver you see below, and i use it as my degassing tool and it works great. The adaptor piece fits a #7 bung (drilled) nicely. I use it on carboys and gallon jugs alike.

I leave about a 4" head space and pump away. A few pumps and it bubbles away, having to repump about every 30 sec. Do this for about 10 min and nicely degassed. Cant beat it for like 5 bucks imo.








Edit: remember degassing with a vacuum always runs the rick of imploding the jug you are doing it on. Check well for cracks and chips before doing it.


----------



## aylamarie (May 26, 2012)

Aw that is an excellent idea! Thanks, will will be looking for one soon.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 26, 2012)

Hmm found a guy on youtube demoing it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjL80hXkHdI[/ame]


----------



## aylamarie (May 26, 2012)

Thanks brad for your time, and it look a lot easier then other methods.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 26, 2012)

I had my foodsaver set up to de gass. It took forever because it keeps shutting off when it reachs vacuum level. I find it faster just to shack the carboys. I do have a drill set up as well but seldom us it. Most of my de gassing is done with nature and time


----------



## Boyd (May 26, 2012)

Using the intake side of a small compressor also works.


----------



## olusteebus (May 26, 2012)

Boyd said:


> Using the intake side of a small compressor also works.



That is what I have done thus far. I may by a bottle vacuum and give that a try..

I would be interested about how you go about using the small compressor. I have mine set up and all and what I do is turn it on for a few seconds and off a few seconds and repeat.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2012)

Just make sure whatever you use you have a way to read the mercury being pulled - keep around 18".


----------



## aylamarie (May 26, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Just make sure whatever you use you have a way to read the mercury being pulled - keep around 18".



Sorry never heard this. Please explain


----------



## Deezil (May 26, 2012)

Its the reading on the regulator that you should be using if you're using mechanical means to degas your wine.. 18-20" is about all it takes to degas wine, and not risk the carboy.. Provided the temp is up around 75F

Exceeding a certain threshold - which is debated, some say 25", some say 30", some say higher - can actually implode your carboy which not only makes a mess of your wine but in all likelihood would sent you scrambling for 911


----------



## olusteebus (May 26, 2012)

I have a 12 volt compressor that I converted to a vacuum. How can I put a gauge on that? Could I just run a line from a t to the gauge?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2012)

Yeah - you can probably get a gauge at the auto parts store - should have an inlet and an oulet on the gauge - run the pump hose in and out of it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 26, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I have a 12 volt compressor that I converted to a vacuum. How can I put a gauge on that? Could I just run a line from a t to the gauge?


 

just put a T inline on the vacuum side , hooked up to the vacuum gauge, rember you will need some sort of vacuum release or 1/4 valve as well

Rember for all the necessary parts you will be purshasing I do sell the complete assembly which transfers, degasses and bottles for approx 200 dollars - 30 day money back guarantee and 1 year limited warranty


----------



## aylamarie (May 27, 2012)

Ok everyone I am looking into this a little further and I really thank you all for the advice, also do you have a website to check out ur product vacuumpumpman?


----------



## Deezil (May 27, 2012)

Ayla,

In his signature, right under "Thanks Steve"


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Deezil , I also PM her as well 

Thanks for the chat last night - I am going to have to go in the chat room more often


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 30, 2012)

New_Guy_Brad said:


> Personally i have the wine saver you see below, and i use it as my degassing tool and it works great. The adaptor piece fits a #7 bung (drilled) nicely. I use it on carboys and gallon jugs alike.
> 
> I leave about a 4" head space and pump away. A few pumps and it bubbles away, having to repump about every 30 sec. Do this for about 10 min and nicely degassed. Cant beat it for like 5 bucks imo.
> 
> ...


 
I do the exact thing but I find a 7.5 inch bung works better. It works great but be sure to pump it up every day or two.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (May 30, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Just make sure whatever you use you have a way to read the mercury being pulled - keep around 18".



I need an explanation also. I have been going with my pump so far just on a low setting on the gauge. There are 2 sets of numbers on the gauge (like mph/kph on my odometer). I don't really know what either of them mean, which I should be using, and where I should be setting it for different purposes.

What is the right number for racking? Degassing? Bottling?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 30, 2012)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> I need an explanation also. I have been going with my pump so far just on a low setting on the gauge. There are 2 sets of numbers on the gauge (like mph/kph on my odometer). I don't really know what either of them mean, which I should be using, and where I should be setting it for different purposes.
> 
> What is the right number for racking? Degassing? Bottling?



Without looking at the guage - but you want to read the #'s for the "inHg".


----------



## GlennK (May 4, 2013)

New_Guy_Brad said:


> Hmm found a guy on youtube demoing it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjL80hXkHdI




Looks cool and easy.....what is a 7 1/2 inch bung and can I get one at my local wine store?


----------



## vernsgal (May 4, 2013)

tried the food saver,didn't like it.It kept shutting off. The pump works pretty good but then I age mine a few months first then try the pump to see if any air remains


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 4, 2013)

If anyone needs some custom bungs made - I can make whatever you may need.


----------

